# Condensador no polarizado



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2005)

Bueno tengo una duda de hace mucho y consiste en lo siguiente, encontré un circuito en internet que hablaba de condensador no polarizado de valor _ (guión bajo), no tengo la menor idea de lo que pueda significar o decir, si alguien sabe algo agradecería su ayuda...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

En mi experiencia con diagramas electrónicos, jamás vi un valor así  _ , me parece mas bien que es algún error de impresión.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2005)

mira, el condersador no polarizado es un electrolitico que no tiene polaridad


----------



## Elektor (Nov 26, 2005)

Pitbull ,si no tiene polaridad.no creo que sea electrolitico


----------



## jfr078 (Nov 1, 2011)

Los condensadores no polarizados existen y tienen la forma de un electrolitico común, pero son dificiles de conseguir, pero en el foro se pueden encontrar planos de como reemplazarlos mediante la union de un par de capacitores electriliticos y unas resistencias.

Saludos!!!


----------

